
Ask HN: Is iMessage spoofing like this possible? - no_flags
I saw this on twitter: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;chloe_lamyia&#x2F;status&#x2F;1194453574010454017?s=12<p>The tweet indicates that iMessages were spoofed to appear to come from a known contact, and attempted to lure someone outside of their home. To what extent is this possible?
======
planetzero
The person's icloud account was hacked. Pretty simple explanation.

